# Is this Baby Triv ???



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Is this baBy Triv??? 45 days post complete renovation, it's only along the edge along the driveway in a couple spots. I thought I had read something about Triv having ripples on the leaf.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

It's poa annua


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Poa annua. Agreed.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Powhatan said:


> It's poa annua
> 
> 
> Lawn Noob said:
> ...


----------



## KHARPS (Jun 21, 2018)

Pull


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

I've seen the ripple on all 3 common poa species: annua, triv and KBG. The ripple only means it's a poa. Agree that looks like annua b/c of the clump-iness of what you are showing. Triv would be shallow rooted right now and have more of a stringy look, i.e., stolons.


----------

